# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  چگونه می توان infopath را در sharepoint  فعال کرد

## karimi84

با سلام
چگونه می توان infopath را در sharepoint  فعال کرد
در بخش Central Administration ----> General Application Settings  گزینه InfoPath Forms Services وجود ندارد

----------


## amin1softco

یحتمل عضو مدیران farm نیستید.

               Verify that the user account that is performing this procedure is a member of the Farm Administrators SharePoint group.               On the Quick Launch of the Central Administration Web site, click *General Application Settings*.               On the General Application Settings page, in the *InfoPath Forms Services* section, click *Configure InfoPath Form Services*.               On the Configure InfoPath Forms Services page, in the *User Browser-enabled Form Templates* section, you can choose settings that determine how user form templates are processed by InfoPath Forms Services.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../cc262263.aspx

----------


## karimi84

چگونه می توان user رو چک کنم که عضو farm هستم یا نه

----------


## amin1softco

اینجوری می شه دسترسی ها رو بدست آورد 
http://www.lightningtools.com/delive...user-have.aspx
مگه شما خودتون مدیر نیستید؟ اگر باشید که می دونید اگرم نباشید که زنگ می زند از مدیرتون می پرسید!!!

----------


## karimi84

با تشکر
من در این مورد خیلی درگیر شدم میشه کلا توضیح بدین چه چطوری میتونم infopath  رو در sharepoint  فعال کنم
مشکل اصلی که من داشتم در central admin در General Application Settings اصلا InfoPath Forms Services وجود نداشت که این رو اصلا کردم ولی fecture مربوط به infopath  در sit وجود ندارد که بخوام ان رو اکتیو کنم

----------


## amin1softco

ببنید در شرپوینت 2010 نسخه foundation این قسمت وجود نداره و برای نسخه های استاندارد و سرور موجوده ولی اگر در *General Application Settings* چنین قسمتی وجود نداره می تونید winker+R رفتن به ران و اجرای کامند زیر



> c:\program files\common files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\14\bin\stsadm -o installfeature -name IPFSAdminWeb


این قسمت را فعال کنید.

----------

